# E-Motor durch Aggregat mit Strom versorgen?



## Bassey (17. August 2012)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe mir mal was überlegt:
Ich habe ein kleines Einhell Aggregat mit 650 Watt Dauerstrom und 800 Watt Maximalleistung.
Dieses ist wirklich klein und leicht.

Kann ich nicht einfach nen Spannungswandler daran packen und dann einen 24 Volt E-Motor laufen lassen?

Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, dass das Aggi fest im Boot fixiert ist, also nicht über Bord gehen kann.

Gibt es denn E-Motoren mit eine Leistung von 300-500 Watt +/- ?

Man könnte dann ja als "Reserve" immer noch zwei kleine Bleigelakkus mit vielleicht 25AH dabei haben für den Notfall.
(oder einfach Ruder )

Oder ist dies generell eine schwachsinnige Idee?

Ich suche schon als nach 1-2PS Motoren im Internet (gebraucht) für ne kleine GFK Schale die ich nun wohl geschenkt bekomme (ich glaube 2,30m lang).

Einsatz ist der Main im Bereich ab Frankfurt (für einen so großen Fluß doch wenig Strömung, konnte letzte Woche an ner schmalen Stelle beim ausbringen der Wallermontage auch so gegen die Strömung schwimmen nur mit Handbewegung).

Alternativ wären ja die Tümmlermotoren günstig zu bekommen, nur finde ich dafür leider keine Wellen/Propeller für.

MFG

Bassey


----------



## ulf (17. August 2012)

*AW: E-Motor durch Aggregat mit Strom versorgen?*

Hallo

Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber eher in Richtung, daß ich damit die Batterieentladung etwas "strecken" kann. Das Problem ist aber, daß die Generatoren alle mit 230V daher kommen, und das sind Spannungen, die ich im Boot eigentlich nicht haben will, zumindest nicht als fliegende Verkabelung in einem Angelboot.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## antonio (17. August 2012)

*AW: E-Motor durch Aggregat mit Strom versorgen?*

theoretisch möglich aber obs praktisch sinn macht?
wie schon erwähnt 230 v und wasser.
dazu die vibrationen des aggregates.
und nen spannungswandler auf 12 volt mit der hohen leistung gibt es auch nicht wie sand am meer.

antonio


----------



## Chiforce (17. August 2012)

*AW: E-Motor durch Aggregat mit Strom versorgen?*

Energetisch betrachtet ist das sehr ungünstig, wenn man mal vom Wirkungsgrad redet:
Benzinmotor Wirkungsgrad 30% (Sprit zu Wellenleistung)
Dann kommt der Wirkungsgrad von dem Generator (Drehstrom-synchron?) 70%
Dann kommt der 230~V zu 12V= Wandler (Schaltnetzteil) Wirkungsgrad 85%

Das bedeutet, auf der Strecke Verbrennungsmotor bis Elektromotor kommen noch 17,85% der reingesteckten Energie an, also  82,15% gehen flöten.

Also wenn du das Aggregat mit 650W Dauerlast betreiben wilst, kannst du maximal einen 550 W Elektromotor als Schraubenantrieb nutzen,bei einer Leistungsaufnahme (sprit) von 3100W (3,1KW-4,2PS)

also muss man "4,2PS" reinstecken um 400w Bewegungsenergie zu erhalten (der Elektromotor hat 550W Eingangsleistung und auch Verluste...)

das ist eine ungünstige quote, 10 Prozent kommen am Ende an.

Wenn schon ein Verbrennungsmotor läuft, diesen gleich als Antrieb nutzen.

Für Elektro: evtl ein Solarpanel zum Puffern der Akkus, sollte mehr bringen (wenn platz vorhanden)
Oder auf viel Akkukapazität ausbauen und den ganzen Tag rumfahren :-D

MfG


----------



## Chiforce (17. August 2012)

*AW: E-Motor durch Aggregat mit Strom versorgen?*



antonio schrieb:


> theoretisch möglich aber obs praktisch sinn macht?
> wie schon erwähnt 230 v und wasser.
> dazu die vibrationen des aggregates.
> und nen spannungswandler auf 12 volt mit der hohen leistung gibt es auch nicht wie sand am meer.
> ...



hab einen mit 600W (15V und 40A) beim Fachhändler gesehen für 185€ 

(link)


----------



## Bassey (17. August 2012)

*AW: E-Motor durch Aggregat mit Strom versorgen?*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Energetisch betrachtet ist das sehr ungünstig, wenn man mal vom Wirkungsgrad redet:
> Benzinmotor Wirkungsgrad 30% (Sprit zu Wellenleistung)
> Dann kommt der Wirkungsgrad von dem Generator (Drehstrom-synchron?) 70%
> Dann kommt der 230~V zu 12V= Wandler (Schaltnetzteil) Wirkungsgrad 85%
> ...



Danke für die geniale Erklärung, warum es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt. Dann schaue ich lieber weiter nach nem Minimotor mit 2 PS oder hau meinen Bruder an, ober er noch nen 210AH Bleigelakku besorgen kann 

LG

Bassey


----------



## Chiforce (17. August 2012)

*AW: E-Motor durch Aggregat mit Strom versorgen?*

Jo, gerne 

Das Netzgerät ist auch zum Laden von "großen" Akkus geeignet


----------

